# My nipple is always hard...??



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

My nipple seems to always be erect...this is also the nipple that is constantly sore. I pretty much stare at it all day and wonder if I have thrush or something of the sort. It's soooo tender lately. I can nurse through the pain though. Maybe if I just ignore it, it will go away!? I wish!

It's pretty red and I tend to get milk blisters on that nipple more often than the other...and plugged ducts. Bella's tongue looks white sometimes...is that normal in any case? Or is it always a sign of thrush? I did take antibiotics after she was born because I got sick/fever for a day. I HATED taking them! Blech! I tried to give her probiotics, but didn't do it everyday. I ate lots of yogurt during that time.

I would appreciate any help you can offer...I've been putting off getting it looked into, but it's getting rather annoying.

Thanks!

_ETA: I justed wanted to add that Bella does latch on pretty tight and sucks very hard in the beginning of the nursing session, but she lets up and latches correctly after a minute or so...could it be that?_


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

You know mine stuck out all the time too at the start. It really annoyed me cause they were so tender and them rubbing against my clothing was painful. But it went away in time. I think it may have been the stretching that happens when you first nurse. I wonder whether one of my nipples was a bit flat.

Re the white tongue, it could be milk. If you can rub it away with your finger, then it's milk. If not, it's thrush.

For preventing thrush, make sure you change your bra or pads regularly, don't leave wetness next to your nipples. Take your yogurt or probiotics - it can't hurt.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I have Reyanud's syndrome which causes my nipples to be hard a lot - espcially with even the slightest chill in the room. I also get white patches on them after she nurses due to vasospasm (no blood circulating to the nipple). Sometimes the entire nipple turns white.

This can also happen with a poor latch and not be related to Reyanuds.

I am taking vit. B6 supplements. Most women can fix the problem with just that. I am not responding so well to it so I might have to bump up to the next level of treatment. I go see my IBCLC tomorrow.

If you think you might have reynauds you can check Kelly Mom:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...blanching.html

GL!


----------



## mother4good (Mar 16, 2003)

Sounds like it could be thrush to me, considering the tongue. You mentioned her strong suck--are you alternating which side she starts on? If it only bothers you to start her on the one side, but not the other, than I would not think it was her suck. I don't know anything about flat or inverted nipples, but I have heard they can be different in shape or structure. If that is not the case, you might try some acidophilus, yogurt, etc and see if you get any relief. Though, for me, the thrush would hurt alot one one side, and a little on the other, then switch off. It is yucky stuff. You do want to rule it out or get it under control, because it can be a real bear to deal with if it goes on too long. At least that was my experience. Best of luck!

Oh! And PS, My nipples are always hard when I am pg or nursing. Constantly! 24/7 It is annoying, but my husband LOVES it! hee hee.


----------

